# Is it just me.....



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

or does the forum seem kinda dead since the reset? Seems as if I can easily keep up with all the new posts now, when before the reset I couldn't...


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Totally dead.

I've checked out a few other forums and they seem dead too though.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

ya, Badman's has been kinda quiet as well. I wonder what happened?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm sure that the site's technical performance of late doesn't help either. It seems that it can be difficult to load from time to time.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

I imagine a lot of people had the same log in problem that I did but they didn't bother contacting an admin.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

The site has been down sporadically lately, so at some points no one can get on to make posts.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When chat is down, posts go up, when chat goes up, post go back down. But it does seem kind of slow this month.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

this is the first time i've even been able to get on the site and i've been trying for days now.


----------

